# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Καμερα-μικροφωνο για skype

## cool11

Θελω να παρω μια φτηνη καμερα για skype.
Βρηκα αυτο
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.602199
που εχει και ενσωματωμενο μικροφωνο.

Θα μου κανει τη δουλεια για βιντεοκλησεις μεσω skype? Υπαρχει κατι ιδιαιτερο που πρεπει να προσεξω;

----------


## africa_twin

Μια χαρά κάνει! Πάρτη!

----------


## cool11

Το skype, εκτος απο την καμερα, θα αναγνωρισει και το ενσωματωμενο μικροφωνο? Αυτο δεν ξερω. Ή θα περιμενει να βρει κλασικο μικροφωνο 'καρφωμενο' πανω στην καρτα ηχου;

----------


## oxyd

Αν κάνεις εγκατάσταση των οδηγών της κάμερας από το συνοδευόμενο CD (ή από το Ίντερνετ) θα αναγνωρίσει και το ενσωματωμένο μικρόφωνο κανονικά.

----------


## senkradvii

Αν και δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία με την εν λόγω κάμερα, θεωρώ απίθανο να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με το μικρόφωνο.  :Wink:

----------


## africa_twin

Αν χρησιμοποιείς Win 7 δεν χρειάζεται απολύτως τίποτα! Θα αναγνωρίσει τα πάντα κανονικά!

----------


## cool11

ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!

----------


## haris21

Γεια σας ,εχω κατεβασει το skype και προσπαθω να κανω μια βιντεοκληση, απο ενα netbook LENOVO που εχει καμερα ενσωνατωμενη οπως και μικροφονο. στην αρχη εκανα καποιες κλησεις κανονικα  και ειχα και βιντεο.Απο εχτες δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω την καμερα γιατι μου ζηταει να δεν αν εχει εγκαταστα8ει το DIRECTX.Eκανα εγκατασταση στο αρχειο αυτο αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να εχω καμερα γιατι μοθ βγαζει παλι το ιδιο μηνυμα.Καποια βοη8εια ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## jimmakosx

Δοκίμασε απεγκατάσταση και ξανά εγκατάσταση του skype.

----------


## haris21

Eκανα απεγκατασταση και μετα εγκατασταση αλλα και παλι μου βγαζει μυνημα...δεν ειναι εφικτη η εναρξη του προγραμματος βιντεο βεβαιωθeiτε οτι εχετε εγκυρη directx εγκατασταση ???????

----------


## jimmakosx

Για δες εδώ

----------


## haris21

Εκανα download to αρχειο με την νεοτερη εκδοση αλλα το ιδιο μην μου βγαζει :Mad:

----------


## kithara

κανει και για facebook;;

----------


## lumiere

για μενα καλυτερη λυση ειναι να δουλευεις ξεχωριστο μικροφωνο για καλυτερη αποδοση του ηχου σου

----------


## Dimitris35

βαλε καποιο προγραμμα σαν το everest η το aida64 για να εντοπισεις το μοντελο της καμερας σου,μετα κατεβασε καινουργιους drivers 
ps ριξε και ενα καθαρισμα στη registry πριν περασεις τους drivers
ps2 συμφωνω και γω για το ξεχωριστο μικροφωνο, ειδικα σε λαπτοπ που εχει κοντα τα ηχεια

----------

